# Master Light w/ 26.8 seat tube?



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have a 1992 ML that I'm building up, and I thought that all MLs had 27.2 seat tubes. Unfortunately, none fit and after measuring, it looks like it's 26.8.

Does this sound right?

Thanks


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

As far as I'm aware it should be 27.2 not 26.8 but hopefully someone who really knows will respond. I always was under the impression that at least all steel Colnago's were 27.2

Good luck
Jeff


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

It was a 27.2 after all. Seat lug was just tweaked a little too tight.


----------

